# Guess What Lilly Has???



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

A LITTLE SISTER!!!

Introducing Daisy:









Daisy is 14 weeks old and has the same mom as Lilly. And Lilly loves her. Here is a little video of them meeting:






I wish I could just video tape every time they play. I missed this afternoon when Daisy grabbed ahold of Lilly's beard during play then later on Lilly grabbed Daisy's tail.

When they nap I am in heaven one on each side while I type:



















My DH is very protective of Lilly and is afraid that she will get jealous but I have been putting time in on both cutie pies. When Lilly first came home he was pretty standoffish but with Daisy he has jumped right in. 

Ok have to run but will keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

OMG!!! Congrats! Daisy is adorable!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh both of your girls are beautiful!!! Daisy's little tail was wagging a mile a minute!! So cute!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok..I'm in Love!! :wub: Daisy is sooo adorable and that video was so much fun to watch. Yes, it does seem she and Lilly will be great friends!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

daisy is such a cutie pie!!!!!!! congratulations on such a lovely little girl. i am so happy daisy and lilly are playing well together!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How exciting! Daisy is adorable!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili: Cindy - how adorable Daisy is and what a great surprise. :wub::wub: Oh gosh they're cute playing together. Having such a great time teasing each other. Too cute for words. :tender:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG!!!!! What a wonderful surprise, Cindy!!! I'm sooooo exited for you. Lilly and Daisy look great together and already look like they're going to be best friends! Congratulations on your adorable new addition!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

So cute! From this wonderful beginning, it sure does look like they will be best friends! :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations on your new addition. She is a little doll and the two of them look like best friends already:wub:. You are in for such a treat. I love watching the little ones play.

Best wishes with her:thumbsup:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Miss Daisy is beautiful. I am so jealous but happy for you! Welcome to the world Daisy.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

What a surprise! How did you ever keep this a secret! They will most definitely be the best of friends. Love the flower names, but now you'll need a Rose!


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Awwwwwe, how adorable!! She's so stinking cute, both of them are!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I was smiling through the whole vid. So sweet and funny. Congrats!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations! So cute! You are in for so much fun!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Congrats! She is beautiful!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!! Thats one beautiful pup!!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Daisy and Lilly :heart: The names go together so well. I know they will be the best of friends


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Daisy is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!! Both her and Lilly playing together was really cute!!!!!!! :wub2: :tender: Congratulations on your new fluff and I hope you will post more pics and videos asap!!!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she is darling!! A HUGE congrats!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I couldn't stop grinning throughout the entire video! I am SO jealous! I wish they would stay puppies forever...I adore how they plop down flat on the floor like that, and the nonstop wagging tails! Lilly is going to be a good big sister. When I got Preston, London loved him just like that...now he annoys her, lol. Your Daisy is precious and spunky, I bet she will get into trouble!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Daisy is adorable! She reminds me so much of my Pippa! That's so wonderful that you got a little sister for Lilly-- aren't they more entertaining to watch than any television could hope to be?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh seeing this video 1st thing in the a.m. has brightened my whole day! Thank you for sharing it. Lilly and Daisy are going to make quite the team ~ so precious!


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh how adorable! She is so cute The video was great watch of both of them playing together. You are so lucky they both look so gorgeous. x x


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

This put a smile on my face this morning. How exciting for you...congratulations!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh look at sweet Daisy, that precious face, and that little tail wagging a thousand times a minute. LOVE IT. And bless sweet Lilly, she is so interested and you can tell how happy she is. Don't worry hubby will come around.

Oh darling video and huge congrats, Daisy is soooooooooooo cute, and Lilly stole my heart.

That darling little Daisy, is such a happy baby and so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Cindy!!!:yahoo: What a pleasant surprise!!! What a doll your little Daisy is!:wub: Your Lilly is taking it very well. They're sissies like my Rose and Lily. I'm so happy for you!! Love the video of your beautiful girls. :wub:Congrats!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> OMG!!!!! What a wonderful surprise, Cindy!!! I'm sooooo exited for you. Lilly and Daisy look great together and already look like they're going to be best friends! Congratulations on your adorable new addition!!


he-he-he:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congatulations!!! Daisy is adorable. It's so wonderful how quickly Lily and her bacame friends.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How precious! Congratulations!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations!
Welcome to SM little Daisy---you are beautiful! and so full of that puppy life we all love---even your sister, Lilly! 
How did you keep this a secret? I imagine you have known for a while? 
Love the video!


----------



## Oscar (Oct 13, 2011)

Awe!!! Congrats. Who doesn't love a puppy and their energy?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:w00t: How did you keep this a secret from us? I have to go back to bed, I seem to be sick..........PUPPY FEVER. She is so so so so cute.:wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh my goodness..:heart:...thanks you guys. :heart: :heart:

I did not say anything because it was a very hard decision and I did miss fire at least once. I knew that DH was not going to go along with getting another one but then I had a serious talk with him and he went along with me :faint:. Ok so now that I knew I would get what I want. He says I always do and image that, he is right...now that I think of it :biggrin: I was not sure if I was ready to commit to the work because I was deep in quilting but then I started having wrist problems which made it so I had to take a break. With that and a couple of other things lining up I knew it would work.

Work.....did I say work. Puppies take full focus. The first night I did not get any sleep (ok maybe a couple of hours off and on) but in the puppies defense she did spend all day on a plane so that was expected. And Lilly was.... What is this!!

The second night was much better. Daisy and I got up two time to pee and then went right back to sleep.

I promise lots of puppy pictures because, of course, we all get puppy fever. :wub: :wub:

Ok let's give this a try....










Again....










Finally...










More later.....


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my gosh it just doesn't get any sweeter than this. I think I need a prescription from my Dr. cause I am starting to get puppy fever and I already have four!!!!!!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sammie says, "I want a sister too"....:wub: She is adorable.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's so adorable, congratulations! what a surprise! I love how Daisy seemed not to even notice her sister but once she did it was Hey where did you come from ? and the play begins! lol


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, how adorable!!! Two little girls are so nice.....yes, I know!!! They keep each other company. When one goes to the vet, the other will lay at the door and whine until she gets back. They are so connected to each other. Mine do not sleep together but they are very emotionallly connected!!! Your little girl is just as beatiful as her sister!!! Congratulations are in order!:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Cindy -- I'm soooooooooooooooo excited for you. Daisy is adorable and it looks like Lilly is very happy and accepting of her. Puppies are definitely a lot of work -- but a lot of fun too.

I could just sit and watch them play all day long. They're so much fun and make us laugh and smile.

What a wonderful New Year's gift to you and your family.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Daisy is adorable.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats on the new pup!! What a doll. My favorite thing is watching my two play. Much happiness with your new addition!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Congratulations!!! I can't think of anything more fun than bringing a puppy home. Daisy is adorable and Lilly is stunningly beautiful. You'll have so much fun watching them play together. You'll be so happy you have the video of them meeting. Priceless!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh WOW!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! Daisy is so cute and they look so cute playing together. Looks like they're going to be best friends♥


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your new addition. She is just adorable. The girls look like they are having such a good time.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Daisy is adorable and so precious, as is he sister Lily!

You are truly blessed in 2012!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations, Cindy ... on your adorable puppy, Daisy!

Both Felix and I have enjoyed watching the video of Daisy and Lilly together! Simply adorable watching them play. In fact, we watched it more than once! Daisy has so much energy, too! LOL

Happy New Year!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome to spoiled maltese little daisy .


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

artytime: Cindy So excited for you... it is the most fun to have more than one spoiled Maltese !!! arty:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Congrats!:aktion033: I'm so excited for you and Lilly! Two are so much more fun:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

They look like they get along famously! What an adorable pair...Lily and Daisy. so cute!!!:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your new addition...Daisy is adorable!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Omg how exciting, Cindy!!!! Congrats!!! Daisy is really a cute adorable addition to your family and best part is, Lilly loves her :chili: i mean can it get any better than that :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Omg how exciting, Cindy!!!! Congrats!!! Daisy is really a cute adorable addition to your family and best part is, Lilly loves her :chili: i mean can it get any better than that :wub:


I am really happy with the outcome. They really seem to like each other I just have some troubles with Lilly always wanting to play and sometime ruff. As Daisy gets older I am sure it will calm down but for now I have to stay on my toes. I have never had two dogs at once and I am finding it to be more work and fun now but I know soon it will be more fun then work.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*I want one.*

that video made me want to get a sister for Sammie. how cute. thanks for sharing. :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations on your new addition...she is just gorgeous. :wub: I'm happy to hear that her and Lilly get along so well.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats on the new addition!!!! Daisy and Lilly....two of my favorite flowers!!! Just an adorable set of girls you have now!


----------

